# First Time Grower( A Poor Man Closet Setup)



## big pooh (Apr 20, 2007)

Okay I Dont Have Many Places I Can Put My Plants So I Put It In My Closet Also I Dont Have Alot Of Money To Spend On Everything I Need So I Basically Got Things From Around The House To Build My Set Up I Got Sum Potting Soil A House Fan A House Lamp Wit 75 Watt Bulbs And That Is About It Thats All I Have To Grow My Plants So I Wanted Sum Ideas And Advice  On My Set Up I Know Its Not Much But I Seen It Done This Way Wit The Things Have Maybe A Lil More


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey there man ! welcome to the forum . I would get more lights , and not regular household bulbs . Get some cfl bulbs . they are the ones at the store that are all twisted like . Much better for growing . 2 or 3 bulbs per plant . Go read some of the journals on here and the 1st 3 posts on the general indoor growing forum . Or ya could look at mine by clicking the link at the bottom of this post . A closet can be turned into a nice grow space . i use a metal cabinet and a small woooden pantry in my house . Keep reading because there is alot of GREAT info in this site alone . Good luck with things .PEACE


----------



## Fretless (Apr 21, 2007)

Some CFLs, yes, and the fan. Don't over-water, dont over-fertilize, and you should get somewhere.  For bonus communication results, you could try not capitalizing every word, and use a form of speech other than stream of consciousness, but I suppose that's optional.


----------



## Jbong (Apr 22, 2007)

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> Some CFLs, yes, and the fan. Don't over-water, dont over-fertilize, and you should get somewhere. For bonus communication results, you could try not capitalizing every word, and use a form of speech other than stream of consciousness, but I suppose that's optional.


 No need to rag on the guy for his grammar. How would you like it if you were looking for some help and on your 5th post you get zinged? Great way to encourage people to come to the site.:confused2: But back on topic, you will need to get some cfl's and a fan. A closet is a great space for a grow, take a look at my grow journal "jbongs covert grow with med seeds" to see what you can do in a small space. Good luck!


----------



## Fretless (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry Big Pooh, but your writing is abomindable.  Have fun mining the site for info!


----------



## Firepower (Apr 22, 2007)

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> For bonus communication results, you could try not capitalizing every word, and use a form of speech other than stream of consciousness, but I suppose that's optional.




can you translate that so the rest of us without PHD's in grammar can understand?  LOL..
 :48:


----------



## CaseyJones (May 3, 2007)

Hey I am in the same boat as big poo. I didnt have a whole lot of $$$$ and my set up cost me about 50 bucks if that! I posted my pics under Marijuana Pics. check them out I used four 4' flouros and the only ventalation I used was keeping the door of the closet open during the day. My stuff didnt turn bad at all for my set up! Let me know if you need any help. I will see what I can do! Peace
 Casey!


----------



## Kindbud (May 3, 2007)

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> Some CFLs, yes, and the fan. Don't over-water, dont over-fertilize, and you should get somewhere. For bonus communication results, you could try not capitalizing every word, and use a form of speech other than stream of consciousness, but I suppose that's optional.


 
lol he did capotalize every word lol yeah man im an outdoor grow so not much experence with indoor growin but yeah them CFL bulbs will help alot with growin in stead of using reguler house light bulbs but ill just stick to the good old sun


----------



## CaseyJones (May 4, 2007)

I wish I can grow out doors not to mention the plant its self is so pretty growing inside I cant even imagine how nice they look outside they have to get freakin; HUGE!. I need to move from the city to the sticks I guess if I ever would like to see that!


----------

